# aptitude test TOMORROW!!



## Lcacacho (Sep 17, 2013)

ohh and also I am going for the inside wiresman


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

It's an aptitude test. You cannot really prepare for it. You knows it, or you don't.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

That about covered my outside lineman test good luck! Should do fine with studying


----------



## Lcacacho (Sep 17, 2013)

Jbowyer24 said:


> That about covered my outside lineman test good luck! Should do fine with studying


thanks alot. i think i did pretty okay?? because on the math portion i did all the things i knew first then went back to the others. for the reading portion was alright.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Reading portion is a no brainer for most. That's what I did with the math too. I got a 6/9 we needed a 3 to get an interview and most scored 4 or 5


----------

